# Corsair vs Enermax vs Be Quiet



## Basileus (6. März 2009)

Hallo!

Ich suche für mein System noch ein passendes Netzteil, diese drei stehen für mich zur Auswahl:

Corsair CMPSU-520HXEU
+günstiger als die anderen beiden
+Cable-management

Enermax Pro82+
-kein Cable-management

Be Quiet Dark Power BQT P7-PRO-550W
+Cable-management

Welches könntet ihr mir empfehlen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## rancer (6. März 2009)

Genau vor dieser Entscheidung stand ich im Dezember....

Also es ist eigentlich egal, welches du kaufst, sind alle 3 echt spitze!
Ich habe mich damals für das Dark Pro entschieden, das ein bisschen größer ist als die anderen .
Beim Corsair ist das Kabelmanagement am besten.
Und der Kritikpunkt beim Enermax Pro ist unberechtigt, da es ja auch mit Kabelmanagment unter dem Namen Enermax Modu 82+ gibt.

Was hast du eigentlich für ein System?

Edit: Ich würde an deiner Stelle wenns um Leistung und Lautstärke geht das Dark Pro nehmen und wenn du ein super Kabelmanagement mit guten Kabel-Sleeves willst das Corsair HX nehmen


----------



## poiu (6. März 2009)

> Enermax Pro82+
> -kein Cable-management



 Enermax Modu82+ hat KM , sonst sind die beiden Versionen gleich 

persöhnlich würde ich dir das Enermax empfehlen oder sieh dir noch das Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 (500W) an

sehr gute serie und auch sehr leise ,wurde wie viele anderea letztens auch von der c´t getestet


----------



## rancer (6. März 2009)

Also im PCGH-Test hat das Dark Pro gewonnen und das Silent Pro ist eher im Mittelmaß gelandet.........leise war es, aber von der Leistung ging es besser


----------



## poiu (6. März 2009)

na ja ohne der PCGH kompetenz abzusprechen ,aber bei der c´t sitzen halt auch Ing. Physiker &  co obwohl mir der Test dort auch nicht perfekt erschien!

die haben nur straght Power 550W getestet , das CM hat besser abgeschnitten .am interessantesten war das SST-ST60EF , wobei es bei der c´t ja keine Testseger gibt , jeder soll sich da seine eigene meinung bilden!


gute netzteiltest gibt es hier :

http://anandtech.com/casecoolingpsus/


silent pro 
enermax Pro& modu


----------



## Dr.House (6. März 2009)

Corsair ist für den Preis unschlagbar. Sehr stabiles und leises NT mit Kabelmanagment. Was braucht man mehr.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (6. März 2009)

Ich würde auch das Corsair kaufen.
Das hat ein Freund, leise, kabelmanagment und gute Effizienz


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. März 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> na ja ohne der PCGH kompetenz abzusprechen ,aber bei der c´t sitzen halt auch Ing. Physiker &  co obwohl mir der Test dort auch nicht perfekt erschien!
> 
> die haben nur straght Power 550W getestet , das CM hat besser abgeschnitten .am interessantesten war das SST-ST60EF , wobei es bei der c´t ja keine Testseger gibt , jeder soll sich da seine eigene meinung bilden!
> 
> ...




Habe den CT test auch gelesen (Ausgabe 01 vom 22.12.2008)und für mich war da das be quiet! Straight  Power 550W und das Seasonic M12-600 der Sieger wenn es um zuverlässige und vor allem leise Netzteile ging.

Auch deswegen habe ich mich unter anderem dann für mein be quiet! Dark Power PRO 750W entschieden und nun wo ich es auch testen konnte bin ich damit mehr als zufrieden.


im 3 D Mark Vantage braucht mein system laut sig + 8800 GTX für Pysiks was aber kein + an Punkten bringt
max für einige sekunden 383 Watt und im fast leerlauf ca. 240 im durchschnitt

aber habe mich für 750 Watt entschieden um zum Übertakten und für neue CPU's und GPU'S event auch SLI oder Cross Fire noch reserve zu haben und damit das Netzteil nie 100% Ausgelastet ist (da es dann wohl recht laut werden würde) im vergleich zu 50 oder 60% Auslastung


----------



## Basileus (6. März 2009)

Also erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten

Also das mit dem Modu stimmt schon, nur ist es nochmals teurer als das Pro (und insgesamt 60% teurer als das Corsair) Und wenn ich mit allen 3en nichts falsch mache nehme ich lieber das günstigste.

Mein System habe ich vergessen, sorry:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...obleme/45308-meinung-zu-zusammenstellung.html

Sollte ja keine Probleme machen...


----------



## Basileus (6. März 2009)

Wobei, Moment, das Corsair liefert auf der 12 Volt Schiene nur 18 Ampere! Da wirds doch ein wenig knapp mit der Radeon 4870 oder nicht?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. März 2009)

Basileus schrieb:


> Wobei, Moment, das Corsair liefert auf der 12 Volt Schiene nur 18 Ampere! Da wirds doch ein wenig knapp mit der Radeon 4870 oder nicht?


ja aber wieviele hat es davon sicherlich nicht nur eine

denn die anderen beiden haben 4 bzw 3 Schienen

das Enermax und Be Quiet waren im test drin der ct das corsair nicht

und ich würde das be quiet! nehmen und auch empfehlen aber ein Montags Netzteil kann immermal dabei sein dann muss man halt Garantie in anspruch nehmen

be quit 12volt (1-n)&-12v 4x18 A /0,5 A
enermax 12volt (1-n)&-12v 3x25A /0,6 A


----------



## Basileus (6. März 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> ja aber wieviele hat es davon sicherlich nicht nur eine
> 
> denn die anderen beiden haben 4 bzw 3 Schienen
> 
> ...


 
Achso, ich dachte die benötigte Stromstärke bezieht sich auf eine Schiene, also dass eine Schiene unbedingt soviel liefern muss für die Graka!


----------



## adler93 (6. März 2009)

Als mein NT im Januar den Geist aufgab stand ich auch vor der gleichen Entscheidung, ich hab micht dann für das Bequiet DP entschieden und muss sagen es ist echt gut. Das Bq ist auch Testsieger in einer PCGH gewesen soweit ich weiß. Das Bequiet sieht auch edel aus und das Zubehöer ist ganz gut.


----------



## poiu (6. März 2009)

die anzahl der schienen ist eher zweitrangig ! 

wichtig ist die gesamtleistung auf denn 12V schienen denn es gilt meist nicht (12v) 4x18 A =72A ,das ist Falsch! 



enermax Pro 525W hat 40A 
Silent Pro M500 hat 34A, das besonder ist das hier nur eine schiene vorhanden ist!
das hat vorteile für OC & Co

520HX hat auch 40A
Dark Power 44A



> Habe den CT test auch gelesen (Ausgabe 01 vom 22.12.2008)und für mich war da das be quiet! Straight Power 550W und das Seasonic M12-600 der Sieger wenn es um zuverlässige und vor allem leise Netzteile ging.



das  seasonic ist auch gut , wieso hat dir das FSP Fortron nicht gefallen ist doch baugleich mit dem BQT ?
mir hat das Silverstone am besten gefallen , DCtoDC technik usw .

Ich hab selbst aber schon eins mit DC->DC technik  in der c´t wurde nur das kleine was von einem anderen hersteller ist getestet


----------



## Dukex2 (6. März 2009)

Kleine Anmerkung zu Be Quiet, ist unter den genannten der einzige Hersteller mit 3 statt 2 Jahren Garantie.

Mein nächstes wird aber auch ein Corsair ModXStream 700Watt, Preis/Leistung einfach super. Die Firma Tagan, denke kommt gleich nach Corsair auch ein super Hesteller was Nt´s betrifft und sehen dazu noch schick aus.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. März 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> die anzahl der schienen ist eher zweitrangig !
> 
> wichtig ist die gesamtleistung auf denn 12V schienen denn es gilt meist nicht (12v) 4x18 A =72A ,das ist Falsch!
> 
> ...



hatte mir den ganzen test durchgelesen und jeden kleinen Kritikpunkt genutzt um meine auswahl zu treffen und dann noch die zu lauten vorher schon gestrichen

das Arctic Cooling Fusion war meine nr.3 und Cool Master RS-600 AMBA D3 wegen dem C für defekt beim 2kV Surge-Verhalten gestrichen


----------



## poiu (6. März 2009)

@Dukex2

die neuen Tagan sind besser , tagan hat wie BQT denn hersteller gewechselt beide vorher Topower. BQT lässt jetzt bei FSP Fortron herstellen und Tagan die kleinen bei Enahnce und die großen bei impervio!


----------



## Quino666 (7. März 2009)

Ich moechte auch noch einmal auf die Garantie von BQ hinweisen. Vor allem, das bei Problemen im ersten Jahr ein Vorabaustausch an der Haustuere stattfindet!

Auch sonst ist der Service recht gut. Mir ist ein NT von BQ mal abgeraucht (nach 2,5 Jahren) und ich hatte innerhalb von 4 Werktagen ein neues zu Hause. Es war das nachfolgende Modell und auch die E-Mails hatte ich in <24h eine Antwort. Nicht zu vergessen ist, dass trotz einer dicken Rauchwoke und ordentlichem bruzzzzzzeln sowie Funkenflug die gesammte restliche Hardware ueberlebt hat. Die SIcherung im NT hat wohl die Ueberspannung abgeblockt!

Viel Spass

Quino666


----------



## poiu (7. März 2009)

ja das hört man immer wieder , hoffentlich braucht man die Garantie aber nie  

ja as ist der Unterschied zwischen Marken Ware und 9,99€ Schrott , bei marken ware überlebt meist die HArdware bei noname meist nicht


----------



## Quino666 (8. März 2009)

Wie lautete der Werbeslogan der PSK in OEsterreich in fruehren Jahren:
"Geld macht gluecklich, wenn man rechtzeitig schaut, dass man es hat wenn man es braucht" 
Das kann man auch auf den Hardwarekauf ummuenzen.

Viel Spass

Quino666


----------

